# Make Install - Perl error



## esclavosoy (Dec 8, 2019)

So I'm trying to make a port  and I get the following error:

===>  texinfo-6.5,1 Invalid perl5 version 5.30.

How can I fix this?

TIA


----------



## talsamon (Dec 9, 2019)

What says the output of:
`perl -v`
and
`cd /usr/ports/print/texinfo && make -V PERL_VERSION` ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2019)

What did you put in /etc/make.conf? Did you change the default Perl version?


----------



## esclavosoy (Dec 9, 2019)

talsamon said:


> What says the output of:
> `perl -v`
> and
> `cd /usr/ports/print/texinfo && make -V PERL_VERSION` ?


This is perl 5, version 30, subversion 0 (v5.30.0) built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi

Copyright 1987-2019, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.


root@mofenGarage:/usr/ports/print/texinfo # cd /usr/ports/print/texinfo && make -V PERL_VERSION
root@mofenGarage:/usr/ports/print/texinfo #


----------



## esclavosoy (Dec 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What did you put in /etc/make.conf? Did you change the default Perl version?


That file doesn't exist


----------

